# 2017/07/01 changes and 242111 University Lecturer



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi 
I wish to claim points for my partner skills and i could successfully assessed her for 242111 University Lecturer from vetasess but it was months back to 2017/07/01 changes. But I can see 242111 University Lecturer is listed under MLTSSL in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations

Im going to apply as the main application and wish to apply for 190/189. 
My concern is can I claim spouse skills points for spouse skills for University Lecturer for 190/189 if it is listed under MLTSSL in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations ?

Because 242111 University Lecturer is not listed under "MLTSSL of the relevant legislative instrument – see: IMMI 17/072 Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities."

Really confused.. :frusty:

Are there 2 MLTSSL total ? and 2 STSOL ?


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Any clue guys ?


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes we have 2 MLTSSL and 2 STSOL. 

*****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI 17/072 used only for 189, 190 and 489 visa subclasses 

*****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI IMMI 17/080 used only for 186 visa subclass


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Yes we have 2 MLTSSL and 2 STSOL.
> 
> *****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI 17/072 used only for 189, 190 and 489 visa subclasses
> 
> *****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI IMMI 17/080 used only for 186 visa subclass


Hi 
Thanks for the response.. its really :smash: .


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Yes we have 2 MLTSSL and 2 STSOL.
> 
> *****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI 17/072 used only for 189, 190 and 489 visa subclasses
> 
> *****1 MLTSSL + 1 STSOL in the instrument IMMI IMMI 17/080 used only for 186 visa subclass


:focus:

I just wanted to see my points at EOI and tried to save......Visa type summary in the 14 step of EOI, for my partner skills points still it adds *5 points* for 190 for *242111 University Lecturer*.. EOI system is not updated ? or are we wrongly interpret those lists ? 

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Namai,

It is possible that the system has not been updated yet. My occupation has been removed from the list, but I can still select that occupation and submit an EOI.

Rgds


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Hi Namai,
> 
> It is possible that the system has not been updated yet. My occupation has been removed from the list, but I can still select that occupation and submit an EOI.
> 
> Rgds


Hi What is your ANZCO ? Did you try to go for 14 step? if not try to go for 14 step. you not have to submit to check your marks? just by navigating to 14 step in EOI you can see it and you can exist from 14 step without submitting it. 

My guess is your anzco can be added regardless its removed or not from changes made in 2017/07/01, but only point is you will not see points for your anzco at 14/last step of eoi. 

For testing purpose, I tried *university tutor/242112* which *was removed completely from changes made in 2017/07/01*), i can add it in partner section but do not add any marks , so i presume EOI is updated properly


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Hi Namai,
> 
> It is possible that the system has not been updated yet. My occupation has been removed from the list, but I can still select that occupation and submit an EOI.
> 
> Rgds


Hi 

Did you try to go for 14 step? still showing your points ?


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Namai85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you try to go for 14 step? still showing your points ?


Hi 

I withdrew my EOI one week ago and was not able to try. You can open a new EOI to check, but since both University Lecturer and Tutor are no longer in the list for 189, 190 and 489, you will not get 5 extra points after all.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Finally they have rectified issues in EOI.. it was certainly a mistake at eoi system and they have removed 5 points for partner skill for 190 for 242111 University Lecturer now... 

In eoi they have acknowledged the issue as well 

"Posted on: 19/07/2017 at 11:40
Intending migrants are currently experiencing difficulties with occupation lists when updating or submitting an EOI. This issue is being investigated and information will be provided once resolved. No timeframe can be provided. Please check SkillSelect every few days for further messaging."










Lot more issues with eoi Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah


----------



## El Gen (Aug 17, 2017)

*Facing same issue with main applicant*

I am applying for Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) under occupation University Lecturer 242111 
But in the last step in EOI it denies I can submit EOI and the website states that my nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass.
I checked several times and I can find University Lecturer 242111 in the occupations' list for 186 Visa

I am very confused.
Appreciate if anyone can shed some light on this.


----------

